# Graphtec CE5000-60 vs GCC Puma III 60



## pagou (Jun 20, 2007)

i am looking for a cutter, and since mimaki or rolland has 60% more i thinking about 
Graphtec CE5000-60
or
GCC Puma III 60

am gonna cut vinyl for wall ( very thin) and flock 0.50mm-1mm

does anyone has experience with this machine; is it equal;


----------



## The Youngin (Nov 26, 2007)

Graphtec are better machines than all the others. There name is just getting old and badly marketed
Jason


----------



## plan b (Feb 21, 2007)

Pretty much apples to apples,, if you are doing long cuts the GCC guarantees accurate tracking up to 16 feet , spec wise they are very close, either machine will do you well.


----------



## royster13 (Aug 14, 2007)

GCC has a new Expert Pro 24" model which will be on the market shortly....It is several 100 $s less than a Puma 3....I have an Expert 24 and it has been a good machine...


----------



## Twanabee (Sep 14, 2009)

My Graphtec has been good to me. Cut vinyl, sign vinyl and rhinestone stencil material without problems. It comes with a stand which is an option with others.


----------



## allhamps (Mar 15, 2007)

I love my PUMA III. Cuts through vinyl and rhinestone template material like butter. But alas, after 2 years, it's having an issue. Almost 3 days now and I have yet to get a return call from a GCC rep about helping get my cutter back up and running. Having a wonderful machine is good. HAVING WONDERFUL SUPPORT HELP WHEN THAT MACHINE HAS A HICCUP IS BETTER


----------



## jemmyell (Jan 26, 2010)

Hi Slick,

Try this if you are still having problems:

Ruth Rocha
GCC America, Inc.
Tel: 1-909-718-0248
Toll Free: 1-888-284-5211
Fax: 1-909-718-0251
323 Paseo Tesoro, Walnut, CA 91789
ruth.rocha@GCcamerica.com

-James Leonard


----------



## ninjawhiteboy12 (Jan 5, 2012)

so the support at GCC isn't very good?
I have read that the graphtec's are harder to operate than the GCC. Is that true?


----------

